# Mitchell reports, let's hear 'em...



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

So, as promised...
My 2 main concerns were 1) The wrecks I kept on reading about in the first 30 or so miles and 2) the rain.
The rain was really a non-factor except that it washed away all my chamois creme.  Also, I'm glad to say I didn't see one wreck. 
I almost caused one, though, as I scrubbed tires with the guy in front of me as I watched the odometer turn 100 miles for the first time. Woo Hoo. Thankfully we were only going about 7 mph.  
The scariest part for me was being on that parkway with cars whizzing by at 60mph. That was a nice downhill, though.

I kind of wished I would've latched on to a faster group at the start, it took me about 5:15 to get to the folk art center, I think I averaged about 17mph. From the FAC to the top it took me 3:15. They're really not kidding when they say it's not over when you enter the park. Sheesh! I thought those 2 miles to the ranger station would never end.
All in all I had a great time although I was hoping for a sub 8hr time, I'll have to take shorter stops next time.

Big thanks to the Freewheelers and volunteers, I can't imagine the logisitics that has to go into organizing something like that. Also, special thanks to my wife for giving me time to train/ride as she watched the kids. Thanks Hon.  
Let's hear your stories.
Lou.


----------



## VinPaysDoc (May 23, 2005)

*Mitchell Ride Summary 2005*

This was my first Assault. I had trained to ride Bridge to Bridge as a healthy mid-life crisis goal and began training for Mitchell after completing Bridge in November. Things went well until a training ride on Good Friday. As I was descending Black Mountain I slid out on gravel in the turn at 35 mph and broke my left clavicle in two places. I was on a spin bike by the following Monday and proceeded to get thoroughly tired of 'Judge (insert name here)' and 'Montel'. I made it back to the road three weeks before the ride.

Another rider and I stayed in Spartanburg Thursday night and we weren't too pleased with the weather report. We were awakened during the night by the thunderstorms. When we got up at 0500 there was still lightning outside. At breakfast in the hotel, the radar looked as though the lightning was moving East of Spartanburg but there were other strong storms heading East from Tennessee. It seemed that many in the hotel lobby had some misgivings about riding in these conditions, but most of us decided to give it a go.

We rode the 3 miles from the hotel to the starting line in the rain with a temperature of 62 degrees. The temperature seemed to stay in the mid-low 60s all day. The ride started on time and we were lead out by police escort at a relatively slow pace. The greatest hazard during the first hour tended to be the times of slowing with slick brakes and slippery pavement, although, I witnessed no accidents. I did hear one 'thump' and had to chuckle a bit as I watched the box turtle skid into the other lane of traffic. It was a better rider than I that stayed upright after sending the turtle scooting. The lead group was pretty large until the rollers just before the turn to Bill's Hill. Those rollers separated things a bit and I found some good riders to hang with until we reached the climb out of Lake Lure. The climb up to the top of Black Mountain was long, but uneventful. The folks that passed me on the descent will simply have to forgive me as I had no desire of staging a repeat performance of my Good Friday antics. I arrived at the Folk Art Center after 4:37 where my kind wife was waiting to hand me two new bottles before I began the last 30 miles. By this time it had stopped raining. The ensuing grind up the Parkway was mostly a solitary event, but a few of the folks I encountered seemed to have the same squeaky chain that I was having to listen to. The rain and grime from the road had almost completely removed the lube from them. The rain was replaced by fog on the upper portion of the Parkway and it made the two descents interesting. My legs were pretty well shot by the time I got to the upper Parkway and I was having difficulty resting any muscle group whether seated or standing. The descents were a welcome respite, but all too brief. When I turned off the Parkway to the road up to Mt. Mitchell I knew that the suffering would come to an end before too much longer. I continued to grind my way to the finish line where the fine crew helped me off my bike. I'm sure I wasn't the only one that finished a little dazed and wobbly that day.

My goals for the day were:

1. Keep the bike upright - This I achieved.
2. I was hoping to finish in less than 7 hours - Unrealistic for me given the 117 miles. 

I thoroughly enjoyed (?) the ride and am pleased with my result. The logistics involved in hosting such a ride staggers the mind. My compliments to the Freewheelers for organizing such a neat event!

Thanks to those riders that pulled me along! To those riding behind me, you knew not your peril.......;-)

Gregory Ellis
7:43:40
Rider #734


----------



## jppe (Jan 22, 2004)

*Mitchell 2005*

I was able to get with a good group until the Parkway. I arrived at the Parway at 4:45 which was exactly the time I wanted. I had ridden the remaining segment from Hwy 74 to the top in 3 hours before without pushing it so I thought a little over 3 hours was reasonable. Hey, I was going to come in around 8 hours which was about what I expected.

Wrong!!

The Demons set in and Upstate, you were one of the 200 that passed me on the Parkway going up. The legs just decided they didn't want to push that hard. I had done some extensive outdoor activities last Wednesday and it decided to catch up with me on the Parkway.

Anyway, I finished but not before 9 hours passed. Along the Parkway I dropped a chain, stopped at several rest stops, took in the scenary-in the areas that were not fogged in- and watched as you folks eased on up the road.

Hey, I finished--it wasn't pretty but given the elements I guess that should be satisfying enough.


----------



## paluc52 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Riding blind ...*

That's how I felt after my computer shorted out from the rain at mile 12. (In future, yes, I will always carry a baggy and a rubber band). Getting information from other riders on the remaining distance wasn't hard, although it wasn't always accuarate. The worst part was that it was harder to monitor effort and calorie intake (I use a HAC4 - and wanted to monitor heart rate and power output, as well as time and speed).

Very supportive folks at the rest stops. I was bonking and had the shakes at the entrance to the park (froze my butt on the last two descents!) and would have abandoned if a kindly lady hadn't encouraged me. 

I'd never done anything more than flat or moderate climbing centuries before this ride. So, I learned a few things about myself on Mitchell. Like I'm not as fit or as resilient as I'd like to think.

Congrats and thanks to the Freewheeelers and friends for putting on a great event under challenging circumstances!


----------

